# Does your poodle shed???



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Twice today at puppy/dog social I was asked "does your poodle shed"? NO! 
The question came from an owner of a poodle/bernaise (spelling) mountain dog and the othe from either a labradoodle or goldendoodle (not sure which). What really surprised me was both had already asked me if Abbey was a purebred poodle, so the follow up "does your poodle shed" was kind of shocking. They seemed genuinely convinced that some poodles do in fact shed, I tried to educate in a nice way. They were nice people and the dogs were also nice dogs, but they must have got a real line of bull from the breeders.


----------



## Dindiri (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine doesnt, They aré Believe To be The Best breed for allergic Ppl i comb My dog almost daily and no shed at All


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a very light colored poodle so I can really tell. Here is my take: my white mini's puppy coat shed a bit, but once he grew into his tight curly adult coat it didn't. 

I have black sheets and wear black scrubs to work. Naira sleeps in my bed and yes I do notice tiny amounts of cream puppy hairs but very little. I think, like my other poodle this will stop when she's an adult.

I wasn't aware that poodles didn't shed AT ALL. I thought they just shed very, very little. I think it's less noticeable in the darker colored poodles.

*Edit*: I'll never notice hairs around the house, just only on my black sheets that I see because her hair is so light. And it's tiny amounts. I always thought the very little hair that poodles shed is trapped inside their coat, and that's why it would rub off on a surface they spend a lot of time on (such as sheets).


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Poodle shedding is very different from the shedding of a dog such as a lab, poodle shedding would be like human hair falling out, a lab shedding is like the 6th gate of hell, when you get a doodle mix you could get a doodle that ends up have a curly coat and this could mean they have an undercoat which will shed. Poodles don't have the undercoat like most breeds do, which produce the main shedding issue .


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

My friend has some kind of Pomeranian mix...whenever I visit her it's like I'm wearing the dog. The fur covers my clothes, it floats in the air, I even saw it in the drink she offered me.  I feel very itchy when I'm there and like I don't want to sit anywhere. 

She's constantly vacuuming and using lint rollers but the dog sheds faster than she can keep up with. I will GLADLY pay for grooming in exchange for not having to constantly vacuum, lint roll and pretty much giving up wearing black.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes!!! My poodle sheds!!! All the time! It's so annoying! It's not normal dog shedding though it is little balls of fur that she sheds. Poodles actually do shed. All dogs shed. The difference with poodles is that they don't "Drop" the hairs that they shed. The fact that their coat is curly it traps the shed hairs in keeping them from being dropped. They then are either brushed out and if not brushed out they tangled up the fur and cause a mat. I think this is where the example of Branna shedding balls of fur comes in. She doesn't have a correct coat, in many places it is very soft and not curly like a puppy coat. This is allowing her shed hairs to drop and in the areas that's slightly more curly tangle up together and then drop when enough gather together and she rubs or brushes on something.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Nope. Mine don't shed.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

AS long as I brush regular and shampoo 2 time a month, I do not see any sheeting. I use burgundy sheets and my one is a light apricot


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They shed much in the same way as humans do - we loose some hair everyday, and so do they - though usually their hair gets trapped, and comes out when you brush - there is always a lump of poodle hair in the brush, but never anyplace else. 
Every time that I go to the dog park, training classes, or the Vet and come back covered in fur (without even having touched another dog). I am so grateful for poodles!
Now the one dog I can never understand why somebody would want it is a Cocker Spaniel - needs haircuts and sheds - the worst of both worlds!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You and Abbey are great ambassadors for the breed we love so much .


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never seen any kind of shedding with either of my girls.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine only sheds whatever yard debris he's picked up outside! Another great quality of Poodles is they don't smell. My late Scottie smelled like a stale biscuit.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting! 

My "poodle mentor" and I were combing out Neely in her home grooming room and we kept combing out what I'd call "puppy coat"--except he just turned 3 years old. 

You can feel the correct harsh coat over his shoulders and back, but we did pull out a lot of what seemed like fluffy undercoat. I don't know whether this has anything to do with being blue, a coat color that will continue to fade, instead of a good, solid black like his mom. His dad is a blue.

I'm an indifferent housekeeper at best and there are fluff-bunnies of his coat color (dark blue) in the corners.

He's definitely not a doodle, and his pedigree shows several generations of AKC champions. My boy holds a UKC show champion title and two legs toward grand champion (we need 3 more to finish).

Dealing with his puppy coat was a nightmare, because it would mat 5 minutes after you combed it out (at least that's what it seemed like). In fact, when he was about a year and a half old, right after he finished his championship, I shaved him down to the skin (except for the topknot, ears, and tail pom), hoping that as the coat grew back, it would be the correct adult coat.

At least with his current coat, we can comb it out much quicker. 

Time will tell whether he's as late in shedding his puppy coat as he has been in maturing enough to pay attention in the obedience or rally ring. It's been worth the wait for brains, though, with multiple perfect scores in rally and a tied score for high in trial (199.5) in obedience, which we lost in the heeling pattern run-off--the other dog was clearly better, so no bad feelings.  

Since I wanted a good performance dog, I'll forgive him for shedding.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Think about it though. Most doodle owners have been misinformed by the " non shedding " " rare color " 
"Australian breeding " type stuff they read and don't realize that even if they are blessed Enough to get a doodle that it's 4 th generation and takes more strongly after poodle coat, I have never seen a single one that didn't have combo hair that if didn't shed onto floor, it matted to in coat. 
That being said technically poodle have a combination of hair/ fur with the long growing cycle. I am surprised at the amount of hair I still get out of vogue at almost 2 years old. But her coat technically is not as coarse where it's never been clipped vs her old conti pattern.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

ItzaClip said:


> Think about it though. Most doodle owners have been misinformed by the " non shedding " " rare color "
> "Australian breeding " type stuff they read and don't realize that even if they are blessed Enough to get a doodle that it's 4 th generation and takes more strongly after poodle coat, I have never seen a single one that didn't have combo hair that if didn't shed onto floor, it matted to in coat.
> That being said technically poodle have a combination of hair/ fur with the long growing cycle. I am surprised at the amount of hair I still get out of vogue at almost 2 years old. But her coat technically is not as coarse where it's never been clipped vs her old conti pattern.


The whole "hypoallergenic" thing is also taken as gospel way too often. If allergy is a serious concern, you must be tested against the individual dog. Some people may not be safe around some poodles.


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Our toy, Gracie, turned two last month. We've had her for about 8 months of that. If I had bothered to save every bit of hair from every brushing I've done in that 8 months, it might loosely fill a tablespoon. And I've only ever had one little matted bit under her ear when her hair was long. I guess we got lucky, coat wise! It's long now, but I know a brushing would net very little. I'm almost embarrassed to show this, but the last two grooming appointments we've had were canceled due to weather. We've got another for next Thursday, hope it works out. She needs it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No shedding here and I know I am so lucky since she is a MpooX with tons of coat!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Sweetearlgrey said:


> ...a lab shedding is like the 6th gate of hell...


Amen to that. Our Lab blew his coat twice a year--the amount of fine, soft undercoat that he produced was absolutely mind boggling. We combed out double handfuls, sometimes twice a day. The rest of the year wasn't as bad, but there was always hair on our clothes and furniture. 

Neither one of our poodles sheds visibly, but I brush them at least four or five times a week. There's usually some hair on the comb, more from Jazz than Blue, who has the better coat, but only very, very little.


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

JudyD said:


> Amen to that. Our Lab blew his coat twice a year--the amount of fine, soft undercoat that he produced was absolutely mind boggling. We combed out double handfuls, sometimes twice a day. The rest of the year wasn't as bad, but there was always hair on our clothes and furniture.
> 
> Neither one of our poodles sheds visibly, but I brush them at least four or five times a week. There's usually some hair on the comb, more from Jazz than Blue, who has the better coat, but only very, very little.


I'm trying to tackle their coats this year since I'm living at home, my mom doesn't understand the importance of baths and brushes for labs. As she thinks the lake does the job well enough for them. The dogs used to be fairly dismayed at my return home because that meant Dr. Jer was in the house, full baths, ear cleaning, teeth check, join check, and then scolding of the responsible party if I found too much dirt in the ears or a start of an earn infection. No wonder my family is worred about me getting a poodle :argh: I'm already obsessive about maintaining easy to maintain (coat wise) dogs. It is fun to pat them when they're really shedding, all the puffs of hair! Do you have any secretes for the neck and hock areas, I can never seem to brush out enough hair in those areas.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Poodles don't shed hair the way most dogs do. But they do lose some hair. There is a huge difference between dogs that shed profusely and those that don't. Anyone that has ever owned a Golden Retriever and then a Poodle will know. When people ask "if poodles shed" I take it as in comparison to a dog like a Golden or Lab. For comparison: Brushing my Golden was like brushing a horse in the spring losing his winter coat. No matter how long you brushed there seemed to be no end to the shedding. Because there is a lot of hair on a standard poodle it is normal to see a few hairs around especially after a vigorous brushing but very very very little. 

For comparison: If Im dressed up to go to a formal event I can hug my spoo goodbye. But I don't want to even be in the same room with my sons Golden Retreiver.

Poodles shed about as much as people do.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

cindyreef said:


> Poodles don't shed hair the way most dogs do. But they do lose some hair. There is a huge difference between dogs that shed profusely and those that don't. Anyone that has ever owned a Golden Retriever and then a Poodle will know.
> 
> Poodles shed about as much as people do.


Lol ME!! My 13 year old golden and 2 year old spoo...I totally know what you mean and I'm a professional groomer that knows a lots of tricks and my dogs eat raw too!! No more double coated fur bearing breeds for me!! Poodles only!!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have hair around the house/bed that I have noticed. There is hair in the brush/comb when I brush/comb her.


----------

